# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  What to build with a Rem 700 SA

## Kiwi Greg

I have a "spare" 700 SA currently it is a SPSS 243 in very good condition.
I have a SA Hunters Edge stock.
Opening up the bolt face isn't a problem  :Thumbsup: 
Also on hand I have 30-06, 2 x 338 Lapua & the 243 barrels.
I don't have to use any of those barrels, just they are there.
So any ideas on what calibre I could build ?

----------


## veitnamcam

> I have a "spare" 700 SA currently it is a SPSS 243 in very good condition.
> I have a SA Hunters Edge stock.
> Opening up the bolt face isn't a problem 
> Also on hand I have 30-06, 2 x 338 Lapua & the 243 barrels.
> I don't have to use any of those barrels, just they are there.
> So any ideas on what calibre I could build ?


A 243wsm? instead of the wssm

----------


## Mossie

A 7mm08 hahahaha

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> A 7mm08 hahahaha


Dude it isn't a Tikka :grin:

Congrats on the MK4  :Thumbsup:

----------


## The Claw

a 17 fireball

----------


## Bryan

What would be the rifle's intended purpose?

----------


## sneeze

7mm fatso,then you can sell it to me when your bored with it(hopefully while it still has a throat):want !:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> 7mm fatso,then you can sell it to me when your bored with it(hopefully while it still has a throat):want !:


Had thought of that or 30 cal, I have 338 Norma Magnum Brass & Bushing dies  :Cool:  would be better in a LA though.....

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> What would be the rifle's intended purpose?


Probably general hunting as opposed to steel/target LR work.
I have the Hunters Edge stock to keep the weight down, because I'm a soft cock & like a light rifle for carrying  :Thumbsup:

----------


## DAF

> Probably general hunting as opposed to steel/target LR work.
> I have the Hunters Edge stock to keep the weight down, because I'm a soft cock & like a light rifle for carrying


Straight 284 or 7mmSAUM both have plenty of punch  :Thumbsup:

----------


## sneeze

> Had thought of that or 30 cal, I have 338 Norma Magnum Brass & Bushing dies  would be better in a LA though.....


Yeah  338 norma was my first thought but like the .338sin still to long for a SA.Although you could single feed and remove the bolt to ecject a loaded round but thats all a bit budget really. 30 cal fatso would be interesting with the new 230gr hybrids.

----------


## Bryan

Maybe a .260 Remington? or 260AI? or 6.5-284 Norma?

I like the idea of a 7mmSAUM.  :Cool: 

Or you could just be boring and have it as a .243. Nothing wrong with the calibre.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Proudkiwi

7mm Fatmax. Looks cool and the ballistics arent to shabby either.

----------


## The Claw

> 7mm Fatmax. Looks cool and the ballistics arent to shabby either.


That would just be copying me though!... :grin:

----------


## The Claw

> Yeah  338 norma was my first thought but like the .338sin still to long for a SA.Although you could single feed and remove the bolt to ecject a loaded round but thats all a bit budget really. 30 cal fatso would be interesting with the new 230gr hybrids.


I have thought of doing something like this with my 7mmSAUM which I don't "need" anymore. Thinking 338 Thor/Excaliber, single shot, probably 27 inch barrel. But I'm trying to sell the rifle to resist the temptation... In my way of thinking, a hot 7mm out performs a 338 Norma as an all round hunting rifle (other than barrel life), so if you are doing a 338, do a big one...

----------


## The Claw

7mmSAUM is what you want. I can help... :grin:

----------


## Proudkiwi

Dont be loaning that reamer out to anybody till I've had a chance to give you a call.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Straight 284 or 7mmSAUM both have plenty of punch


Now theres a thinking mans answer, although I could be a bit biased :Thumbsup: 

You know you want a saum Kiwi Greg

Pop a cci 250 primer in behind plenty of 2217 and critters will die out in front of you.

You will roam the earth with your firestick, grass clad peoples will sketch your silouette upon overhanging rock by the orange glow of manuka embers.

The wind will remember your name, there will be a street named after you in Nelson...................Well Maybe.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Now theres a thinking mans answer, although I could be a bit biased
> 
> You know you want a saum Kiwi Greg
> 
> Pop a cci 250 primer in behind plenty of 2217 and critters will die out in front of you.
> 
> You will roam the earth with your firestick, grass clad peoples will sketch your silouette upon overhanging rock by the orange glow of manuka embers.
> 
> The wind will remember your name, there will be a street named after you in Nelson...................Well Maybe.



Ha Ha Ha.

I still miss my 7mmSAUM Titanium....the good old "never should have sold it" issue

The Saum does have a lot of potential, a bit close to my 6.5wsm though.....& a little common :grin: :grin: :grin:

----------


## sneeze

Good man throw that idea away. I have a 280ai already, no need to buy its balistic twin. Stay on track with my 7mm Fatso or max. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Terminator

I've played with my version of a shortened 338 lapua necked down to 7mm, if you choose to go this way be prepared for alot of work to get your brass made, the ballistics is about the same as the 7mm STW with about the same barrel life, but I'm still leaning towards the 338 Norma and the new Berger 300gr hybrid BC.818 for a light high volume shooting practice rifle for hunting, targets and steel. Just need a good brake  :Wink:

----------


## Terminator

A 7mm-338 Norma would have to be a single feeder in a short action but would work with about 7mm RUM velocities 
But after using the 338s for a while now my vote would still be the 338 Norma  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Terminator

There was a guy on an American forum that did a 7mmsaum improved with a shorter neck for more powder room it fitted better in a short action than a 7mmWSM and was its equal, just something different?

----------


## DAF

> There was a guy on an American forum that did a 7mmsaum improved with a shorter neck for more powder room it fitted better in a short action than a 7mmWSM and was its equal, just something different?


isn't that just a WSM  :Psmiley: smiley:

----------


## leathel

350 Rem Mag... big pill, much more modern cases will out perform it but its a fun looking round.....I have 100 new brass here and might know where there is a reamer  :Wink: 

I might build a 338 SAUM .... sort of a larger version of the 308, Bit plain but should perform good for an all round hunting rig, built with a lightish barrel.

or go even bigger bore  :Psmiley: smiley:

----------


## Wirehunt

If it's a straight hunter then put the 30 06 on and go kill shit.

----------


## distant stalker

dirty old rem, might be better making something from it that it will do well at....a paper weight? :Thumbsup: 
7mmsaum and be done

----------


## Terminator

> isn't that just a WSM smiley:


Yip your right DAF, he admitted it only equaled the 7mm WSM  but was a much better mag fit than a 7mm WSM, some people just wont something different, a wyatt mag would fix the mag length issue with the 7mm WSM

----------


## Terminator

> I have thought of doing something like this with my 7mmSAUM which I don't "need" anymore. Thinking 338 Thor/Excaliber, single shot, probably 27 inch barrel. But I'm trying to sell the rifle to resist the temptation... In my way of thinking, a hot 7mm out performs a 338 Norma as an all round hunting rifle (other than barrel life), so if you are doing a 338, do a big one...


You wont regret the the 338 excaliber imp 300gr 3150fps, I've just got to get the brass sorted and mine should be up and going some time next year.
You might not need your bigger 338 anymore Claw?? :Wink: 
Did someone say 375 Shhh    :Psmiley: smiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

I suggested 243WSM as you allready have a barrel,338s are cool but how many of them do you want? for a "gerneral hunting rifle" hard to go past a 308, Oh hang on a minit how many of them do you want:grin: You must be a right barstard to buy a xmas present for! Ever thought of a fast twist 30/378? that would be cool but maybe not in a unbraked hunting rifle :Nose Bleed:

----------


## The Claw

> You wont regret the the 338 excaliber imp 300gr 3150fps
> You might not need your bigger 338 anymore Claw??


Exactly why I'm thinking of selling the 7mmSAUM. Not that much of a gap between the 7mm FatMax and the 338 Lunatic that needs another rifle. Would make one or the other semi redundant...

----------


## lostlegend

How about something completely different, a .458 SOCOM.  not very practical for hunting in NZ but definitely different.

----------


## 45SOUTH

458 lott !!!!

----------


## gimp

Sell it to me.

----------


## crzyman

what about a .17 x 114 russian?  Nobody else would have one

Or

a .416 x .223rem

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> what about a .17 x 114 russian?  Nobody else would have one
> 
> Or
> 
> a *.416 x .223rem*


That would be a fuuny looking case  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> what about a .17 x 114 russian?  Nobody else would have one
> 
> Or
> 
> a *.416 x .223rem*


So here it is for Gav my new round  :Cool: 

I feel I may need a custom mag box due to over all length issues with the high BC pills :grin:



The 416-223 Mad Max  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Mossie

> So here it is for Gav my new round 
> 
> I feel I may need a custom mag box due to over all length issues with the high BC pills :grin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 416-223 Mad Max


You sure it will have enough powder to push the projectile out of the case? Let alone down the barrel..............

----------


## veitnamcam

LMAO would be interesting to chamber or extract

----------


## The Claw

> So here it is for Gav my new round 
> 
> I feel I may need a custom mag box due to over all length issues with the high BC pills :grin:
> 
> 
> 
> The 416-223 Mad Max


You need to go the other way, 416 necked down to 223. I can't imagine Gav would have been thinking of a round as slow as the 223 necked up to 416! :grin:

----------


## crzyman

my first choice was .17 x 114 russian

----------


## Plade

if you want something light and practical for hunting using a short action - based on a 243/308 parent - then have a look at .25-243(08)imp.  This is a .243 case with 40deg shoulders shooting a .25 projectile. You can shoot a (relatively) high BC 117-120gn projectile at +3450fps or go lighter and faster.  .25 are renown as being both accurate and very effective killers.  Just a thought as I am contemplating converting a .308 rem 788 and this looks like an interesting option!!

----------


## Spanners

Chamber it in the NZHS wildcat  :Grin:

----------


## kiwijames

338 in a short action surely has to be a 338Fed doesn't it? You have enought screamers, now you just need a stone cold killer. 338Fed fits that bill nicely.

Or I have some 6BR dies that need a home :Wink:

----------


## kiwijames

Or a 6.5 Super AR

----------


## Spanners

> Or a 6.5 Super AR


That would be a Improved Grendel?

I have a 6mm AR Turbo

----------


## kiwijames

Sorry 6.5 Super LR.
243 case blown out with a 30deg shoulder. Kinda like a long 6.5x47 Lapua.6.5 Super LR

----------


## Spanners

So basically 260 with touch longer neck?

My Whitley is prize tosser - 6mm Turbo is only thing hes done thats any different in the last 100 years and he wont sell you anything as he thinks hes super special... however it can be achieved  :Wink: 
Spose I should shoot mine at some stage - only been 18 months haha

----------


## kiwijames

Hey he does LH uppers so he's cool in my book :Psmiley:

----------


## tui_man2

what did you decide to build on this kiwi_greg?

just to keep it going :Thumbsup:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> what did you decide to build on this kiwi_greg?
> 
> just to keep it going


At this stage, it & a sister action will become 6.5 Terminators  :Thumbsup: 

Also in the works are the beginings of a Terminator family of cartridges from .224 up to .375  :Cool:

----------


## tui_man2

> At this stage, it & a sister action will become 6.5 Terminators 
> 
> Also in the works are the beginings of a Terminator family of cartridges from .224 up to .375


what will the 6.5 terminator be based on?

somthing fast :Thumbsup:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> what will the 6.5 terminator be based on?
> 
> somthing fast


Not quite as fast as a 6.5 wsm but faster than a 6.5-06  :Wink: 

I want to try to offer catridges that are simple/economical enough to make easily, cheapish brass, etc.
That will give great speed, accuracy & will last longer than 3 mininute, ie not too overbore like a 7mm-338 Norma mag or 7mm-300 Rum/improved magnum type performance. 
I have .224, 6.5, 7mm, .375 & maybe 300 sorted, as well as 338 Edge & Norma.

----------


## tui_man2

6.5 saum?

cool that will be good, all cases what are now or change them slightly to be 7mm treminator etc?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> 6.5 saum?
> 
> cool that will be good, all cases what are now or change them slightly to be 7mm treminator etc?


The 7mm & 300 if I do it are on a bigger case, with quite a big change from factory  :Wink:

----------


## tui_man2

> The 7mm & 300 if I do it are on a bigger case, with quite a big change from factory


cool be good to see them going  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dangerous Dan

Lazzaroni Tomahawk??

----------


## crzyman

I think you Greg have been sniffing to much joinery glue

----------


## Terminator

> I think you Greg have been sniffing to much joinery glue


 :36 1 5:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> I think you Greg have been sniffing to much joinery glue



Lol  probably smells better than cowsheds  :Grin:

----------

